# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  Все программы выдают код ошибки инициализации  ( 0хс00000005) (заявка №25401)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
Добрый день.Заранее спасибо за помощь или за то время,что потратите на меня.

Проблема появилась внезапно, никаких доп.устройств или програм я не устанавливал.у меня обычный нетбук,установлен и обновлен касперский(он нашел трояны и удалил их но проблема осталась) виндоус хп.

Все программы(или почти все,я не понимаю по какому принципу) выдают "ошибка при инициализации приложения (0хс000005)Для выхода из приложения нажмите кнопку "ок"".Пропал звук из фаерфокса, и видео(если повезет и оно запускается) то то же без звука.   при попытке выключить/перезагрузить компьютер, виснет на стадии"Завершение работы виндоус"

з.ы.не знаю важно это или нет , но при включении компьютера , если я в первые две минуты успею запустить какуюнибудь программу(например плеер или интернет) то она запускается, а остальные нет. И соответственно если не успевают в первые примерно две минуты, то тоже ни одна программа не грузится.даже таскменеджер

Еще раз спасибо , надеюсь на вашу помощь
Дата обращения: 15.07.2010 0:45:04
Номер заявки: 25401

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

*15.07.2010 2:10:10* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\winabi32.dll* - HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic
 размер: 65024 байт дата файла: 17.05.2010 17:46:24 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 5.0: Зловред Trojan.Mssmsgs.origin; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:Variant.Nebuler.2; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Nebuler.B trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Crypt-GGS [Trj] *C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\setupapi.dll* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 11264 байт дата файла: 09.07.2010 18:42:00

----------

